# New 370Z online magazine!



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hi,

My name is Mike Kojima and some of you might know who I am from the Z tuning world and the magazines like the late SCC and Turbo mags. I am a moderator here and am one of the original founders of the forum. I have been absent for two years due to some legal problems regarding NPM and other planned web projects but those are resolved and I am back.

My latest project is a new on line magazine devoted to the 370z. I think we have a good start and have some really good tech on the new car and will follow the development of the car and the 370z scene.

370z.com > Home

I hope the mods don't consider this to be spam and let this stay. I am a longtime lover and contributor to the Nissan Performance Comunity and this is something I am doing for the comunity. 370Z.com is brought to you by the same group who used to do Nissanperformancemag.com We have been tied up with legal issues for the past two years but we are coming back soon and I will post once we are ready to release our other Nissan based projects.

If you are not interested in the 370z, there is still plenty of interesting tech for any Z lover.

Thank you for your time, stop by take a look comment, and we will try to do stuff you want!

Mike


----------

